# What would you do?



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok, imagine you're female (some of you may have less difficulty with this than others), and you go into the grocery store, and your gun (KT 3AT) falls out of your purse and clatters on the floor.

What would you do?

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd just reach down and pick it up and go on my way:smt033. Things happen and life must go on.:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I would have to say:

Oh my goodness. My son has put his toy in my purse again. That little stinker. Then I'd snatch that sucker up ina flash.


I would never admit I was at fault.
:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Scoop it up and move on. Nothing to see here, folks. 

Then I'd order a Galco holster handbag, so it wouldn't happen again.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Was setting in a crowded restaurant and started to get up from the table and my Don Hume clip on holster and gun came off and bounced across the floor. I picked it up and walked to the restroom where I put it back on and when I got home I ordered a holster that had belt loops. No more clip on holsters for me.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Scoop it up and move on. Nothing to see here, folks.
> 
> Then I'd order a Galco holster handbag, so it wouldn't happen again.


It _was_ a Galco holster handbag. 3Reds forgot to zip it up!!! :smt022

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> It _was_ a Galco holster handbag. 3Reds forgot to zip it up!!! :smt022


Oops. Yeah, she has to zip the gun pocket for it to work. :mrgreen:


----------



## 3Reds (Feb 12, 2007)

OK, here's the story. This morning I decided to see how much lighter the 3AT is than my Bersa 380. I have two Galco purses, but when I have to carry my purse for any length of time my neck and shoulder kills me from the weight. Also, I was at the dentist this week and the assistant picked up my purse to move it and exclaimed "my goodness what do you have in your purse? a bag of coins?" That got me to thinking about changing to a lighter gun which led me to taking guns in and out of my purse before I headed to the grocery store. 

There, now you have my very long excuse for my negligent behavior. Anyway, I put my purse in the basket, heard a clunk (which I thought was my cell phone), looked down and saw the 3AT on the floor next to the cart. I picked it up, tossed it in my purse and spent the remainder of my shopping expecting the store security to come escort me to some kind of interrigation room. :smt119

If that wasn't bad enough, I had to tell wandering man when I got home that I dropped his gun on the floor of the grocery store. :smt022

3reds


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh heh, you will look back on this story and laugh.

My wife switched from a steel-framed CZ to a Glock for purse carry partially because of the weight issue. She also uses a KelTec when using a tiny little (non-Galco) handbag.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

Of course I'd pick it up, put in back in my purse, and continue on.


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am not a woman and don't carry a "man purse" so ... but I would just scoop it up quickly and place it back in my persons and if anyone had an issue let mind their on business if the police become involved show them your carry permit and explain what happened.

If someone went for the gun, kick em in th e jaw as the bend over to pick it up, and apologize later if they were innocently helping. Can't go by the asumption they are!

Cheers

Bobby


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd RUN! Sarah Brady says that guns are able to jump up and kill people without warning! :mrgreen:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I would quickly find the closest female worker at the store, and yell, "She didn't wash her hands before leaving the restroom!!!!" And, as everyone looks, grab my piece and be on my way.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

khellandros66 said:


> I am not a woman and don't carry a "man purse" so ... but I would just scoop it up quickly and place it back in my persons and if anyone had an issue let mind their on business if the police become involved show them your carry permit and explain what happened.
> 
> If someone went for the gun, kick em in th e jaw as the bend over to pick it up, and apologize later if they were innocently helping. Can't go by the asumption they are!
> 
> ...


This is why I chose #1


----------



## The Hillbilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Stuff happens. I had my Taurus fall out of my holster on my belt. Everyone looked me like I was friggin nuts for carrying a gun. I said hey, I have a constitional right. I also Have my CCW so there. If they want to bring it up with the cops, let em. My dad is one so LOL.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't vote, because (being male) I wasn't sure if I was supposed to account for the inherent decline in judgment.

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


That's what I would tell my finance anyway...


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I wonder how many calls the police get from people who spotted someone legally carrying a gun. "OMG this guy came into the store and he's got a gun! I could see it through his shirt!!! Please come quick!"



3/325 said:


> I'd RUN! Sarah Brady says that guns are able to jump up and kill people without warning! :mrgreen:


I really hope that's a joke. That's dumber than sorority girls saying, "I couldn't help it, this guy got me drunk!"


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I wonder how many calls the police get from people who spotted someone legally carrying a gun. "OMG this guy came into the store and he's got a gun! I could see it through his shirt!!! Please come quick!"


That's part of the problem. If you see a person with a gun that they're (poorly) trying to conceal, how do you know it's legal? Those of us who have a permit, are probably more likely to assume the carrier has a CCW/permit. Gun-fearing sheeple often assume the opposite.

In many states, concealed carry means you MUST keep it concealed, or you can be charged with violating various statutes, such as "Brandishing."


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

In Kentucky open carry is permitted, which is at an officer's discretion. Generally speaking it's not smart to go strolling through a store, mall, or Starbucks with your gun in plain sight. However, it's legal assuming that any officer that confronts you about it feels the same.

Concealed means covered, and I actually called my CCDW trainer yesterday and asked about things like that, and if my shirt came up, or the gun was printing, is that still legal for concealed, even though it's covered but visible? According to him (he works for the fire dept. and knows his stuff pretty well), your intent is what's important. If you happened to drop your handgun on the floor like mentioned, or your shirt popped up, revealing the handle, then a LEO would not have a problem with it if they were called to the scene, assuming it was unintentional and was not done in a threatening manner. He said since he's carried for years he's always looking, and he sees people carrying guns all the time. However, if someone's in your face and you yank your shirt up, displaying the gun, then that's different. But, sometimes someone will drop their gun on the floor, or wear too tight of a shirt, or their shirt tail comes up, or they lean forward and the gun prints out, etc. If it's not done with bad intentions, you're not breaking the law.


----------



## rjack1177 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm a female and read your post. I would pick it and as if nothing happened, and keep on moving. Although, I would feel alittle embarrased if the grocery store was crowded. But, accidents do happen.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

If I was female I'd pick it up, stick it back in my purse, smile, give a cocky nod, and say, "Charlie's Angels ain't got sh*t on me." :smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

In my other life as Tonya I can relate. 

Pick it up and move on.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*If a man answers...*

I'm a man. I answered your quiz.
My answer was the same as the one I've given my wife: in case something like that should happen, pick it up, reholster, and get on with life.
Something very like that happened to me. In an acting class, we students were doing some preliminary physical work, laying on our backs on the floor. My pocket-carry pistol fell out: *clunk!* (Loud!)
I picked it up and carefully put it back (and not too quickly, either, but safely). Then I went on with the exercise -- but with a little more thought about how I was moving.
Afterward, only one participant seemed to have noticed what had happened. I know he carries a pocket pistol too, because I've helped him with it. All he did was wink and smile knowingly. Nobody said anything.
There are fewer hoplophobes in my neck of the woods, I guess.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Pick it up quickly and go about your way. What else can you do. If anyone sees you, let them know you have a permit to cary and hopefully they won't flip.


----------

